# Spraying Apartments



## Mesc1 (Nov 8, 2015)

It's just another noob painter asking sprayer questions so just bear with me. I've always been an brush/roller guy for 10 years doing odd jobs there to there. So I got a new job in apartment complex as main painter about few months ago. My painting isn't that great and I can learn some ropes from this job. My last job paint took me about 18-20 hours to paint whole 950 sq ft 2 bedroom apartment including ceilings, walls, trims, 4 closets and kitchen cabinets. It's not a repaint because they recently changed painting policy from only one color for whole apartment to 6 new colors. I feel too slow painting these apartment. My job own a sprayer (Tradeworks 170 Graco with 211 tip and 517 tip) that I can use. I saw a video on youtube and I want able to spray it out quickly like that 




I wonder if I can speed my production up by using sprayer with four colors or should I stick with using brush/roller (semi gloss kit/bath walls, eggshel for other walls, flat white for ceiling and eggshel for trims)? Also if I can switch out with different type of paints say eggshell for trims to flat white for ceiling without cleaning the sprayer to save some time?

My plan would go this way.
- Spray trims with doors removed
- Spray ceiling (the ceiling texture is orange peel/popcorn)
- Clean the sprayer for different color for walls.
- Spray living room and bedrooms walls and using sprayer shield to protect trims and ceiling.
- Spray bathroom/kitchen with semi-gloss. 
- Cut/Roll out kitchen cabinet and window sills. 

Any advices would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Biggest problem I see is the shielding. It's not easy to shield, takes practice and a good feel for the sprayer and the behavior of overspray to pull off well. If it's your first time you'll likely spend more time fixing mistakes than you save over just masking. On the first job or two, might make more sense to mask and practice shielding to see how it goes. Try to keep the masking as clean as you can. 

To switch colors on apt painting you can get away with half a$$ cleaning the pump if you're willing to waste some material in the transfer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Spray your ceilings, spray your closets, spray your doors. 

Either use a high quality eggshell for your bathrooms or switch to pearl. 
Use pearl on your doors and trim. It covers better, and touches up better.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Mesc1 said:


> It's just another noob painter asking sprayer questions so just bear with me. I've always been an brush/roller guy for 10 years doing odd jobs there to there. So I got a new job in apartment complex as main painter about few months ago. My painting isn't that great and I can learn some ropes from this job. My last job paint took me about 18-20 hours to paint whole 950 sq ft 2 bedroom apartment including ceilings, walls, trims, 4 closets and kitchen cabinets. It's not a repaint because they recently changed painting policy from only one color for whole apartment to 6 new colors. I feel too slow painting these apartment. My job own a sprayer (Tradeworks 170 Graco with 211 tip and 517 tip) that I can use. I saw a video on youtube and I want able to spray it out quickly like that Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4-RxsliO4Y I wonder if I can speed my production up by using sprayer with four colors or should I stick with using brush/roller (semi gloss kit/bath walls, eggshel for other walls, flat white for ceiling and eggshel for trims)? Also if I can switch out with different type of paints say eggshell for trims to flat white for ceiling without cleaning the sprayer to save some time? My plan would go this way. - Spray trims with doors removed - Spray ceiling (the ceiling texture is orange peel/popcorn) - Clean the sprayer for different color for walls. - Spray living room and bedrooms walls and using sprayer shield to protect trims and ceiling. - Spray bathroom/kitchen with semi-gloss. - Cut/Roll out kitchen cabinet and window sills. Any advices would be appreciated. Thanks!


That's a lot of colors in a 950 sq ft apartment-6? Jeez. 
But ur counting different sheens as different colors? Here's a tip you'll figure out sooner or later. People spec sheens to the substrate and wont notice or care if u change them up to greatly simplify ur job. Are three of ur colors a white, say 7005 but whatever, in three sheens. Say semi on the trim and bath, then egg on some walls then flat on the ceiling- then u split the difference make it all eggshell on all of it and no one will ever notice or question. Just do nice work is all. They won't notice and it don't matter.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've already answered your question. 950 sqft (floor sqft) 1 story (a.k.a flat) should be done in 8 hours with your color scheme with a sprayer and still produce clean lines. That's right: 1 man totaling 8 hours

But alas...no one cares because it's apartment painting, not billion dollar homes using high end products...which a shame because it really was an innovative way to use low end products to raise production rates, allowing my company to operate on margins no one else in my area (or this forum)

Maybe one day someone will sticky that thread because it really was one of my prouder ones. (Thread name was: How I spray) So just get to digging, its been a year or two.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

driftweed said:


> I've already answered your question. 950 sqft (floor sqft) 1 story (a.k.a flat) should be done in 8 hours with your color scheme with a sprayer and still produce clean lines. That's right: 1 man totaling 8 hours
> 
> But alas...no one cares because it's apartment painting, not billion dollar homes using high end products...which a shame because it really was an innovative way to use low end products to raise production rates, allowing my company to operate on margins no one else in my area (or this forum)
> 
> Maybe one day someone will sticky that thread because it really was one of my prouder ones. (Thread name was: How I spray) So just get to digging, its been a year or two.


I seem to remember that thread, but the search function turned up el zippo (not surprised). I checked all the threads you've started and there isn't one called "How I spray".


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I seem to remember that thread, but the search function turned up el zippo (not surprised). I checked all the threads you've started and there isn't one called "How I spray".


I was just doing a similar search. Perhaps Driftweed posted the thread on Contractor Talk rather than on here? Toolnut, I think, stated that in the thread I was viewing. 

Come on Drift, provide a link! :thumbsup:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

driftweed said:


> I've already answered your question. 950 sqft (floor sqft) 1 story (a.k.a flat) should be done in 8 hours with your color scheme with a sprayer and still produce clean lines. That's right: 1 man totaling 8 hours
> 
> But alas...no one cares because it's apartment painting, not billion dollar homes using high end products...which a shame because it really was an innovative way to use low end products to raise production rates, allowing my company to operate on margins no one else in my area (or this forum)
> 
> Maybe one day someone will sticky that thread because it really was one of my prouder ones. (Thread name was: How I spray) So just get to digging, its been a year or two.





Wildbill7145 said:


> I seem to remember that thread, but the search function turned up el zippo (not surprised). I checked all the threads you've started and there isn't one called "How I spray".





SemiproJohn said:


> I was just doing a similar search. Perhaps Driftweed posted the thread on Contractor Talk rather than on here? Toolnut, I think, stated that in the thread I was viewing.
> 
> Come on Drift, provide a link! :thumbsup:


Maybe this:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/how-i-spray-146342/


----------



## Mesc1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Oden said:


> That's a lot of colors in a 950 sq ft apartment-6? Jeez.
> But ur counting different sheens as different colors? Here's a tip you'll figure out sooner or later. People spec sheens to the substrate and wont notice or care if u change them up to greatly simplify ur job. Are three of ur colors a white, say 7005 but whatever, in three sheens. Say semi on the trim and bath, then egg on some walls then flat on the ceiling- then u split the difference make it all eggshell on all of it and no one will ever notice or question. Just do nice work is all. They won't notice and it don't matter.


Yeah, the flat white and eggshel considers as different color to me because I can notice the difference. It's just how they want it to be done so I just do it. Maybe I can convince my supervisor to only use eggshel white for ceiling and trims. Probably cheaper and save some time. 




driftweed said:


> I've already answered your question. 950 sqft (floor sqft) 1 story (a.k.a flat) should be done in 8 hours with your color scheme with a sprayer and still produce clean lines. That's right: 1 man totaling 8 hours
> 
> But alas...no one cares because it's apartment painting, not billion dollar homes using high end products...which a shame because it really was an innovative way to use low end products to raise production rates, allowing my company to operate on margins no one else in my area (or this forum)
> 
> Maybe one day someone will sticky that thread because it really was one of my prouder ones. (Thread name was: How I spray) So just get to digging, its been a year or two.


I actually went through a lot of your posts. The search function on these type of forums isn't a top notch. So I haven't seen that "How I Spray" thread, thanks to I paint paint for linking that thread on here. 8 hours would be a great goal to do 950 sq ft apartment.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Mesc1 said:


> Yeah, the flat white and eggshel considers as different color to me because I can notice the difference. It's just how they want it to be done so I just do it. Maybe I can convince my supervisor to only use eggshel white for ceiling and trims. Probably cheaper and save some time. I actually went through a lot of your posts. The search function on these type of forums isn't a top notch. So I haven't seen that "How I Spray" thread, thanks to I paint paint for linking that thread on here. 8 hours would be a great goal to do 950 sq ft apartment.


Not a little time a lot of time. And work. And material.
Naaah you don't ask you just do, u give em a mockup a example. u ask? They will dismiss, just do it. In the grand scheme of things what is one unit? It's nothing, unless....unless you can turn that one unit into the prototype for a improvement on time and material. You make a investment in it, stick ur neck out a little, show initiative. Ur the painter, be him.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Just to kind of add to driftwoods post. Just make sure to get your self set up and have a game plan coming in. Have plenty of empty 5s and water. Its only takes a few minutes to switch over from color to color. Same way with having plenty of spray fans, cardboard and drop cloths. I think the biggest item is a masking machine. I usually have at least 2 going first one with 3m plastic and another with brown paper (remember not to cover heat registers or lights with plastic). As a rule of thumb we like to prep everything first before we start to spray. Get it covered get it ready for paint. To me its the set up and a game plan that really makes the difference when it comes to speed. .


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

if your buying maaking paper/film you are already losing money in the apartment world. nothing wrong doing that in other areas of the industry (residential,new construction) but not in apartments. Thats the beatuty of a 211 tip. The paint is atomized quite a bit, so what little overspray you get on the carpet can be scraped up with a drywall mud knife. Its faster than it sounds...


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Just seems wrong to me. At least driftwood covers the floor and backrolls. The guy in the video doesn't cover anything except the plugs. If your over-spraying oak cabinets (seen in another R.H.Brown painting video), why brother covering the plugs?:no:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

yes, dropcloths are still your friend. Especially if your doing ceilings. 

That is a fairly advanced method i posted about. At the end of the day you MUST be familiar with your particular sprayer and trigger style, no 2 styles are the same.

I hired a crew this summer and taught them my method within a week (guys who never painted in their life) and before you knew it they were able to do it flawlessly. 

You will make a little bit of a mess doing this, but if your spraying waterborne and stay on top of cleanup (immediately) it's still much faster.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have tried the clean it up later approach I never liked it. 

As a general practise in work and life take the time to do it right. 

I come to like the approach, spray ceiling, trim, roll walls. If your looking at a massive amount of units maybe stream lining an approach for spraying walls will help in the long run. 

I have also tried spray trim, then spray walls. Then ceilings last. It's much easier to tape off your top edge of wall then ceiling. It worked fairly well. 

Or another approach was to do trim, walls and keep your spray a foot or two away from the ceiling. Then go in and cut that out maybe with a little roll too.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I understand about costs of paper and tape but I always try and buy in bulk or at the pro shows. I also do some t and m and will always stockpile things like tape and 3m plastic, brushes. Same thing with card board. I have a few businesses that keep some on hand for me. I cover everything then paint. Spray as much as I can and cut n roll the rest. The 200 units I do maintenance for my crew hung, taped, and painted. No way will I go in and slap some paint on them.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gracobucks said:


> Just seems wrong to me. At least driftwood covers the floor and backrolls. The guy in the video doesn't cover anything except the plugs. If your over-spraying oak cabinets (seen in another R.H.Brown painting video), why brother covering the plugs?:no:


What I found questionable in the video is how the guy would paint some of the ceiling, then go spray part of a wall, then go back to the ceiling, in an almost random fashion.

I don't do apartment painting, but even in that scenario wouldn't uniformity of application by spraying still be considered important? I don't know how that ceiling is going to look very good with all the stop/starting points he left.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Is there no pride in apartment painting? 

This guy in the video applies paint, but I wouldn't call him a painter.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gracobucks said:


> Is there no pride in apartment painting?
> 
> 
> 
> .




Can you bust out an apt in 8 hrs? 

Let's not start with the high end snobbery. 

The shielding, and other techniques are something to be proud in and of themselves. 

I enjoy high end work myself, but I've also been proud of banging some sh!t out on occasion. 

Here's my shielding vid, though it's not as dramatic as the op 






Oden would say I'm a Pssst Pssst guy :jester: 

Yeah, I know. Been experimenting with holding it open. Not totally convinced yet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Can you bust out an apt in 8 hrs?
> 
> Let's not start with the high end snobbery.
> 
> ...


If you owned a rental property, would you hire that first youtube guy to come and paint it for you? Sure its a rental but it still is someones home.

Your video and the other guys video are total different. You mask off the doors and frames, cut the line in straight instead of trying to do it all with the shield and back roll it after. Still not the way I would do it. But each their own.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Can you bust out an apt in 8 hrs?


I used to paint 1 bedroom apartments approx. 600 sq ft, patched, spot primed and one coat on the walls, doors, frames and baseboards in 6 hours. Everything was brushed and rolled. The odd time if the textured ceiling needed paint, we would spray it added 2 hrs to the job.

Could I do a 950 Sq ft. in 8 hours? probably not. At least not the way I would be proud of.




Jmayspaint said:


> Oden would say I'm a Pssst Pssst guy


According to Canada's Red Seal this is the proper way of spraying. Holding wide open only gives you more overspray and/or heavy spots.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i am totally at the other end of the spectrum then driftweed but i enjoy his post and have learned from him

i give him much respect when it comes to apt painting and think if your looking at apt painting you should read his post carefully 

THANKS drift for you post :notworthy:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> i am totally at the other end of the spectrum then driftweed but i enjoy his post and have learned from him
> 
> i give him much respect when it comes to apt painting and think if your looking at apt painting you should read his post carefully
> 
> THANKS drift for you post :notworthy:


Thanks for the kind words! 

If I could give any advice it would be this: whatever you do, be a specialist. Create a target customer (high end low volume, high volume low end, etc...) and focus on that customer like a laser beam.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gracobucks said:


> According to Canada's Red Seal this is the proper way of spraying. Holding wide open only gives you more overspray and/or heavy spots.



That's interesting. I was trained to spray like that for those reasons. When I try to change direction without letting off I can't seem to do it fast enough to keep from leaving a heavy spot. Not that that always matters, but I don't like to do it on smooth walls. It just necessates more back rolling to even it out. 

I've seen lots of advice given on here though, to minimize triggering. Woodcoyote (I think it was) has a video of spraying walls vertically without back rolling and he never lets off the trigger. Seemed to turn out good. 

I do know what you mean about apt blow outs. I wouldn't want to do it all the time. It's not as satisfying to me as getting to do more mainstream residential stuff. But somebody has to do it, and many of the guys that do are really good at it. Plenty of money to be made at it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's interesting. I was trained to spray like that for those reasons. When I try to change direction without letting off I can't seem to do it fast enough to keep from leaving a heavy spot.



The trick is to start moving your gun before triggering on and keeping moving your gun after you trigger off. Lots of people dont start moving until they hold the trigger down and stop moving as soon as the let go of the trigger. It's hard to get used to. When you don't trigger you have to flick the gun away from the wall so you don't get that heavy spot. By doing this you create alot more overspray. I spray both ways. It all depends on where i am spraying and how I feel that day. IMO neither way is wrong.


----------

